# Steam startet nicht (Fehlermeldung)



## Evo8 Racer (17. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe seit heute Früh ein komisches Problem mit steam,
Ich erhalte wenn ich Steam startten will diese Fehlermeldung:


----------



## type_o (17. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, 
installiere Steam neu, so macht er auch gleich alle neuen Update's! 
Deine Daten gehen nicht verloren. Musst Dich halt nur nach Neuinstall wieder mit Deinen Daten anmelden. 

MfG type_o


----------



## Evo8 Racer (18. Dezember 2011)

So hab einen neuen Fehler:

Duke Nukem Forever startet nicht mehr, Habe extra das DLC gegekauft. und wollte zocken aber nun...

Steam deinstallieren oder nur das Game deinstallieren hat nix gebracht. selbst die clientregistry.blob datei löschen bringt nix. Was ist denn jetzt nur noch mit Steam los?


----------



## type_o (18. Dezember 2011)

Steam hat offensichtlich große Probs an diesem WE! Leider habe ich das auch feststellen müssen. 
Install nur Steam neu, nicht Deine Spiele. Steam wird sich während der Install selbst aktuallisieren. 

Mfg type_o


----------



## Evo8 Racer (18. Dezember 2011)

Hab ich ja leider schon gemacht aber nix will...


----------



## Sasori (20. Dezember 2011)

gehts mitlerweile? Ansonsten einfach, rechtsklick auf Duke Nukem (in der Steam Bibliothek):

Eigenschaften -> Steam Daten auf Fehler untersuchen -> 10-30 minuten sich anschaeuen -> das zirka 3 mal machen -> die fehlenden Daten neu runterladen -> nochmal probieren -> wen es geht Spielen, wen nicht entweder alles erneut probieren oder Steam komplett neu installieren.


----------



## Evo8 Racer (20. Dezember 2011)

Funktioniert alles nicht und steam z.B. deinstallieren will ich nicht, weil ich keine 333GB nochmal runterladen will...

Und steam darüber installieren funktioniert auch nicht.


----------



## Sasori (21. Dezember 2011)

ich kann dir nicht versprechen ob dieses funktionieren wird. Du verdoppelst deinen steam ordner. deinstallierst steam, und im kopierten ordener, nimmst du den spiele ordner und fügst ihn in den neuen Steam ordner ein, sodass du nurnoch installieren musst.

Und, schau bitte nochmal im internet nach, nicht das du 333GB wieder runterladen musst, ich hätte mit meinen 418Gb auch keinen Spass.


----------

